# 29G Stocking?



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi!
I'm thinking about doing a Betta sorority/community in my 29 gallon and I'd like some opinions about whether this stocking could work or not:smile2: So far, I only have 2 honey gouramis in there. 
Here's my potential stocking idea:
2 honey gouramis
5 female bettas
Some sort of bottom dweller like kuhli loaches
1 electric blue acara- They are supposed to be very peaceful for cichlids and I've seen a few people online who've had them successfully with female bettas, do you think this could work long term?

Any input would be appreciated, I think this would make a spectacular tank if it could work out!:smile2:


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

That sounds like a good idea. However, I am inexperienced with community tanks so I won't be to much help.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Electric blue acaras is still a cichlid and depending on the personality it may or may not work long term. females reach 4.5 inches and the occasional male has been known to get up to 7 inches most don't get past five inches.

If you decide to go this route, you have to remember it's a still a cichlid and they can get aggressive and will most likely dominate the tank.

There is one video that shows the Blue Cara holding it's own against a convict and convicts is a pretty aggessive fish to begin with and eventually the owner removed the blue acara out because it was causing too much grief in the tank.

I personally wouldn't mix this fish, it's most likely a bad idea. It's up to you if you want to go this route, but have a backup plan just in case.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've read gourami and betta are related and can be aggressive towards each other. Some female betta can be dominant and aggressive.


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll heavily plant the tank, get a female acara, see if she has a passive personality and try the bettas if she does. If it doesn't work out, I have tons of empty betta tanks just in case. Do you think I'd be completely stocked with that stocking or could I add more bettas or other fish?


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Also, would it be better to add the bettas or acara first?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Gouramis and Betta are not a good mix. Some try do it anyway to "show it can be done." However, I'm not one to experiment with living creatures; especially when the outcome could be injury or death. If those with experience recommend against something there's good reason.

For stocking levels go to AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor and plug in proposed stock.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

I honestly feel this is a bad idea. I've been into cichlids for 11 years and I would never mix a betta male or female with cichlids no matter how passive they say the fish is. You're still running a super high risk with this mix. When they reach full size, anything that can fit in the mouth becomes food. It's still a cichlid, they do eat other fish. It's not a good idea.


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay, understood. Oh well, I guess I'll forget about the bettas and acara and just get an angelfish instead. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, no, not Betta and Angels??? :-(

Betta do not do well in tanks with fish who get bigger than they do. In those situations they often become the food source.


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

I know, I posted above that I'm not doing the bettas or the acara


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

It is not a good idea to combine Betta's and angelfish as both are aggressive and territorial. It could end with fighting, fin nipping, serious injury to one or more fish, and up to and including death. 

Maybe you could try smaller fish with your Betta's? Like a large school of the safer neons (I'm afraid I don't remember off the top of my head- ember neons, maybe?).

Betta's rule a community tank. Look for other species that will be willing subjects, or don't get Betta's. Alternatively, you could stock it around another aggressive, territorial fish, such as the Cichlid or angelfish you mentioned earlier.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

Wait, sorry. I misread your comment about not getting Betta's or Cichlids.

Carry on!

(I'd delete the post but IDK how mobile works very well...)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fishybets: Members cannot delete their own posts. That takes a Moderator. I could delete for you; however, we have lots of lurkers and any advice provided to an OP is shared with hundreds. I have edited it a bit.


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

No worries! 
Does this sound okay for stocking?
1 angelfish
2 honey gouramis
2 German blue Rams
8 Cardinal tetras
6 kuhli loaches


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

1 angelfish yes
2 honey gouramis no
2 German blue Rams no
8 Cardinal tetras yes 
6 kuhli loaches yes

-------------------------------

2 angelfish
8 Cardinal tetras
6 kuhli loaches

this would work better. Gouramis and Rams are fin nippers and wouldn't be a good combination with Angels. If you have a breeding pair of rams, they'll want the whole tank to themselves as its recommended 30 gallons per couple for territory.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

OP already has 2 Honey Gourami, so the stocking should be compatible with them.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

1 angelfish yes
2 honey gouramis yes
2 German blue Rams no gouramis and cichlids do not mix and can be territorial if you end up with a breeding pair.
8 Cardinal tetras yes 
6 kuhli loaches yes


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

I've never heard of Rams being fin nippers or incompatible with angels before, I think I'll try this stock. Worse case scenario I can separate the Rams into another tank.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Blue Ram Cichlid

Read this first before buying so you have a good idea on what you're getting into concerning Rams.


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks, I've heard that they can be very fragile so I'm thinking of getting them last once the tank is well established and heavily planted, which would hopefully keep the nitrates low enough for them to thrive. My water is relatively hard at around 7.6 PH, I'm hoping that would be okay for them.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Rams aren't really considered a beginner fish to be honest. I'm 28 years into the hobby and I still won't get rams. Best to put them in last after the tank is really established.


Good luck with them.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Just came across this thread, and yes Rams are fin nippers


http://www.bettafish.com/102-betta-fish-compatibility/215330-german-blue-ram-cichlid-betta.html


This person had a betta with a Ram and the ram did nip the fins on the Betta and was rehomed within two days.


Just remember, when it comes down to the wire, mild or aggressive, its still a cichlid.


----------



## IceFyre (Apr 22, 2017)

I was thinking they'd be okay with my honey gouramis as my 29 is quite a bit taller than it is wide and the honeys mainly stay at the surface. Thanks for the advice, I hope I can find a source with relatively strong Rams.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

You have fifty percent of it working. It's depending on the fishes personality. Have plenty of hiding spaces, heavily planted, you have a good chance of it working.


----------

